# [SOLVED] Network disconnect 4-6 times a day



## baozilla (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello!

I'm using a Thompson DCM475 modem and a D-Link DIR-655 router with updated firmware. It's been 8 months now, and the problem started about two months ago.

On average 5 times a day, the whole network would disconnect from the internet. Below is the log from the router:


```
info	Jul 1 14:16:13	 UDHCPD Inform: add_lease 192.168.0.100
info	Jul 1 14:15:49	 [342962.530000] module arch cleanup nf_conntrack_ftp: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:15:49	 [342962.380000] module arch cleanup nf_nat_ftp: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:15:48	 using nameserver 204.194.232.200#53
info	Jul 1 14:15:48	 using nameserver 204.194.234.200#53
info	Jul 1 14:15:47	 [342959.920000] usbcore: registered new interface driver sxuptp_driver
notice	Jul 1 14:15:46	 HTTP listening on port 65535
info	Jul 1 14:15:44	 read /var/tmp/hosts - 1 addresses
info	Jul 1 14:15:44	 read /etc/hosts - 2 addresses
info	Jul 1 14:15:44	 using nameserver 204.194.232.200#53
info	Jul 1 14:15:44	 using nameserver 204.194.234.200#53
info	Jul 1 14:15:44	 reading /etc/resolv.conf
info	Jul 1 14:15:44	 compile time options: IPv6 GNU-getopt no-MMU ISC-leasefile no-DOCTOR no-NOWILD no-DBus no-I18N TFTP
info	Jul 1 14:15:44	 started, version 2.45 cachesize 150
info	Jul 1 14:15:41	 [342954.360000] module arch cleanup sxuptp: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:15:41	 [342954.290000] module arch cleanup sxuptp_driver: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:15:41	 [342954.290000] usbcore: deregistering interface driver sxuptp_driver
info	Jul 1 14:15:41	 [342954.220000] module arch cleanup jcp: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:15:41	 [342954.130000] module arch cleanup jcp_cmd: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:15:41	 [342953.910000] flags=0
info	Jul 1 14:15:41	 [342953.910000] ioctl eth0, 35312
info	Jul 1 14:15:40	 exiting on receipt of SIGTERM
notice	Jul 1 14:15:40	 received signal 15, good-bye
info	Jul 1 14:15:39	 Lease of xx.xx.xxx.xx obtained, lease time 558353
info	Jul 1 14:15:34	 [342947.730000] module arch cleanup sch_ubicom_streamengine: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:15:10	 Lease of 192.168.100.10 obtained, lease time 30
info	Jul 1 14:15:07	 UDHCPD Inform: add_lease 192.168.0.102
info	Jul 1 14:14:55	 UDHCPD Inform: add_lease 192.168.0.105
info	Jul 1 14:14:54	 Lease of 192.168.100.10 obtained, lease time 30
info	Jul 1 14:14:49	 [342902.430000] module arch cleanup nf_conntrack_ftp: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:14:49	 [342902.290000] module arch cleanup nf_nat_ftp: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:14:44	 using nameserver 206.248.154.22#53
info	Jul 1 14:14:44	 using nameserver 206.248.154.170#53
info	Jul 1 14:14:43	 [342896.070000] module arch cleanup nf_conntrack_ftp: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:14:43	 [342895.910000] module arch cleanup nf_nat_ftp: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:14:41	 using nameserver 204.194.232.200#53
info	Jul 1 14:14:41	 using nameserver 204.194.234.200#53
notice	Jul 1 14:14:40	 HTTP listening on port 65535
info	Jul 1 14:14:40	 [342893.660000] usbcore: registered new interface driver sxuptp_driver
info	Jul 1 14:14:38	 read /var/tmp/hosts - 1 addresses
info	Jul 1 14:14:38	 read /etc/hosts - 2 addresses
info	Jul 1 14:14:38	 using nameserver 204.194.232.200#53
info	Jul 1 14:14:38	 using nameserver 204.194.234.200#53
info	Jul 1 14:14:38	 reading /etc/resolv.conf
info	Jul 1 14:14:38	 compile time options: IPv6 GNU-getopt no-MMU ISC-leasefile no-DOCTOR no-NOWILD no-DBus no-I18N TFTP
info	Jul 1 14:14:38	 started, version 2.45 cachesize 150
info	Jul 1 14:14:35	 [342888.460000] module arch cleanup sxuptp: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:14:35	 [342888.400000] module arch cleanup sxuptp_driver: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:14:35	 [342888.400000] usbcore: deregistering interface driver sxuptp_driver
info	Jul 1 14:14:35	 [342888.340000] module arch cleanup jcp: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:14:35	 [342888.270000] module arch cleanup jcp_cmd: OCM instruction memory free of 0 @00000000
info	Jul 1 14:14:35	 [342888.040000] flags=0
info	Jul 1 14:14:35	 [342888.040000] ioctl eth0, 35312
info	Jul 1 14:14:34	 exiting on receipt of SIGTERM
notice	Jul 1 14:14:34	 received signal 15, good-bye
info	Jul 1 14:14:18	 DHCP Release WAN IP address = 0.0.0.0
info	Jul 1 14:14:18	 Unicasting a release of xx.xx.xxx.xx to xx.xx.xxx.xx
```


Few days before this two months, instead of the whole network, only the wifi users will experience disconnects.


I'm going to connect directly to the modem for half a day and see if the problem still persists. 

Any help is welcomed. Thank you!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

Hi baozilla,

I had the same router as yours only lasted for 2 weeks - see my blog here.

Yes, please let us know if you get a stable connection while connected directly to the Modem.

If firmware is updated in your D-Link router and it didn't help resolve the issue, you may try to do a reset to the factory default setting then reconfigure everything. You may backup the current setting or do print screens. I would prefer to reconfigure all from scratch. If the reset didn't work then you might have a faulty router.

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## baozilla (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

Sorry for the delay thanks for replying!

I've heard news of our ISP upgrading lines, but I really doubt that will be the cause since this has been happening for around two months! Did not seem to disconnect without the router, so I'll be getting a new one this afternoon and update you in a day!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

reading /etc/resolv.conf entry indicates the device is rebooting. Does not appear to be a connection issue.
See if there is a firmware update or plan on replacing the unit.


----------



## baozilla (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

Thank you Wand3r3r. I have the latest firmware, and I have done countless factory resets. TIL, SIGTERM and resolv.conf


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

A new router sounds like a good idea. Please give us an update.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

make sure you don't have an electrical issue like power is getting shutoff to the unit. This can happen if connected to a malfunctioning ups or there is a loose plug socket that gets jarred occasionally.


----------



## baozilla (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

Noooop, got a new ASUS RT-N56U, still having this problem. Gonna call the ISP tomorrow and see what the hell is going on... Maybe send someone over and change a new modem -_-


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

Have you connected direct to the thomson modem taking the dlink dir out of the equation and has connectivity stabilised?

If so change the router.


----------



## baozilla (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

Man, after days of testing alone, calling, waiting and info gathering, our ISP finally decided to schedule a cableman. Will update in two days...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

No problem we will wait for your update thanks for updating us.


----------



## baozilla (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

A day after the cable guy came, problem is still here... I'll post the cable signal details from the modem to see if anyone knows what is going on.



> Forward Path:
> Channel	Frequency	Power	SNR	BER	Modulation
> 1	621.0 MHz	4.2 dBmV	39.2 dB	0.000 %	256 QAM
> 2	591.0 MHz	3.7 dBmV	39.5 dB	0.000 %	256 QAM
> ...



Guy said something about a gradual discharge/short circuit of the modem, and might also be that our cable line is getting a bit too old. Which I am have having trouble understanding it...

Extra info, the disconnect seems to be caused by a modem restart. Anything on why a modem would magically restart itself every few hours would be extremely helpful!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

There may well be a fault on the Thomson modem if it is restarting on it's own if it is supplied by your isp then request a replacement. 

The isp should pick up any faults in the cabling coming to your house thru testing an LCP down in any modem router logs may indicate such a fault on the line or at exchange. I was assuming when saying cable is old the tech was referring to the cable coming into your house.


----------



## baozilla (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Network disconnect 4-6 times a day*

Finally, after countless calls to tech support, a modem was shipped to our house this morning. Our ISP "cut out" our internet for the whole day yesterday by redirecting ALL sites to their own little error page, stating that the modem is broken. Had to clear my cookies to stop the redirects after our new modem arrived.

Reason why I didn't do this in the first place was due to tech support threatening to charge me for a replacement if the problem did not originate from the modem, and that no one we know around here is willing to exchange modems with us or have a spare one lying around.

According to our ISP's report yesterday, our whole area was getting internet shortages, and the issue was being investigated. 

So far it's been 12 hours without a disconnect! Despite the report, I would still attribute my problem to a broken router!


Thank you all for the help! I learn something everyday


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Unfortunately ISP's all over are slow to react and do the least they possibly can with a few exceptions.

Anything that is going to cost them a lot of money they try to avoid but they have a duty to provide you with the service you signed up for not a patchy service or unobtainable one.

Modems/routers go for some reason power spikes or in thunderstorms can take them out so modem restarting on it's own was faulty.

I am glad to hear that your issue has improved and you are welcome.

Should you start experiencing problems you can come back anytime but you now know that others have experienced problems as well your ISP has responsibility for that.


----------

